# Camping Equipment useful with a V



## Mogwai (Jun 6, 2017)

Our 9 wk old Vizsla puppy Mogwai is adjusting amazingly and we are looking forward to doing a few camping trips this summer with him. We haven't planned anything too intense for him but are just excited to get outdoors with him. Just wanted to see if there is anything specific people have found useful while camping with their dogs. Thanks


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Mogwai said:


> Our 9 wk old Vizsla puppy Mogwai is adjusting amazingly and we are looking forward to doing a few camping trips this summer with him. We haven't planned anything too intense for him but are just excited to get outdoors with him. Just wanted to see if there is anything specific people have found useful while camping with their dogs. Thanks


I'm not sure if your car camping, or into the more rugged back country style, but either way a well stocked first aid kit, with Benadryl is a must. 

Other than that the usual - toys, chews, comfy spot to lie down, a blanket to keep warm, a lead / long lead if you need to have the pup leashed, water food bowls, sealed container with dog food/treats (to keep it dry and contain scent if your in bear country) - I also always bring extra food since your pup will be using a lot of energy if your hiking/playing/swimming. I also always bring extra towels for cleaning paws/drying off.

Also, always do a quick campsite check to make sure it's safe (no glass, dumped food, etc). 

I'm sure your pup will have a blast!



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 6, 2017)

That sounds like a pretty good checklist. We will be doing mostly car camping, with one overnight canoe camping trip planned . Going to take it easy this summer with him as he's still just a pup. Also trying to ease my wife into the outdoor lifestyle lol!  I think a good first aid kit with some benadryl is all that I need still. What is the appropriate dose? Is there a weight-based dosing that should be used if they need it?

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The dosage for benadryl is 1mg per pound of body weight 2-3 times a day. 

For the canoe trip you may want a life vest for him. Ruffwear makes a nice one, but I'd probably look for a cheaper option since he's still a puppy and will quickly outgrow it. 

Canadian Expy gave you a pretty exhaustive list. I usually bring a couple blankets when car camping, one for my dog to lay on, and one to cover her. She settles down better when she can burrow. If you can, do a trial run with him in your tent before your trip. 

Have fun!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. 

I think we've been through almost everything camping (we canoe trip, and car camp occasionally). There have been many lessons learned 😋

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks I will let you know how it goes as we go through the summer. I found a slightly cheaper lifevest (40-60$) made by Kurgo that were probably going to get. I ordered some quick-dry lightweight camp towels from REI as well that I think will come in handy. I'm sure there will be plently we learn on the fly as well, but we wont exactly be hitting up the back-country quite yet.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bug spray.
We use skin so soft and it seems to work well.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

trevor1000 said:


> Bug spray.
> We use skin so soft and it seems to work well.


I know skin so soft is safe, but just be cautious of which bug spray you use to make sure it is safe for your pup.

Same goes with sunscreen. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome thread! As usual the forum came through with great information. I too will be spending multi-day camping trips with my dog this summer.

Trevor,
I was just thinking about this the other day. Is it okay to put standard deet bug spray on the dog to protect against mosquitoes and gnats, or is it recommended to use picaridin? I did a quick google search, but got mixed answers. Does anybody have a reliable source or study I can read?

*UPDATE: *I just found this on AVMA.org https://www.avma.org/public/Health/Pages/Disease-Precautions-for-Hunters.aspx

"The following guidelines are recommended for hunters and their dogs to avoid tick-borne diseases:

1. Apply tick repellants to exposed skin and clothing.
a. DEET (N, n-diethyl-m-toluamide) and picaridin are commonly used insect repellents. The CDC provides guidelines for selecting and using the appropriate insect repellant.
i.If skin becomes wet from perspiration or water, towel off and reapply to dry skin.
b.Spray permethrin-containing products on outer clothing, including shoes. Permethrin is not an effective repellant for use on skin.
c.If chemical odors are a concern, there are unscented and neutral odor products available, such as DeepWoods Off! Sportsmen."


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would not use any deet products on the pup - deet is toxic with risk increasing with the percentage of deet in the product. 

I use the Hurtta Bug and sun blocker with a homemade head net on Aspen I the worst of black fly season here (their slush suit is also awesome in poor weather). During most of the summer the bugs don't bother him (the bites look bad, but don't last long). 

I also have a nose balm that protects against sun exposure since most of our trips include long days in the canoe. 

We have a cooling vest for extremely hot days. 

I also bring boots for the dog (and paw wrap) just in case of a paw laceration.

The pups wear a chest guard when portaging/hiking the trail since there are obstacles let and it wouldn't take much for a test or puncture. 

I'm sure there's more - keep in mind a lot of this is my backcountry list of equipment as there is no easy access to a vet, so it's wise to prepared. 

And I'm now realizing my dogs might have more outdoor gear than me - they even have packs (but those can't be used until around 2 yrs old). 😋


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 6, 2017)

Canadian Expy;

Nice Post! I look forward to getting into some overnight and backcountry trips next summer so way to step it up a notch!

Question about the bug spray... Our vet recommended a Seresto Flea and Tick collar over some of the drops. Are people using a collar and the spray in addition or does one replace the other?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Depending on where you are a flea/tick treatment may be a good idea. We frequent areas where there are often deer ticks, many which are Lyme positive. Due to the high percentage of Lyme positive ticks, I have both of my dogs on Nexguard. Others use the Seresto collars, Bravecto, etc. The topicals are not effective against ticks from what I've been told. 

While the above are effective against fleas and ticks, they do not deter mosquitos, black flies, horse flies, deer flies and noseeums. I haven't found anything effective for these pests beyond protective clothing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't use products with Deet either.
We have also tried boiling/steeping lemons in water and then making a spray.
I'm not sure if that helps or not.
We use Revolution for his tick treatment.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

trevor1000 said:


> I wouldn't use products with Deet either.
> We have also tried boiling/steeping lemons in water and then making a spray.
> I'm not sure if that helps or not.
> We use Revolution for his tick treatment.


Trevor, not sure how bad the ticks are in your area. We initially had Aspen on Revolution, and frequent Prince Edward County where ticks are abundant. We found Revolution to be ineffective (we we're repeatedly finding attached/engorged ticks on him). When I raised this concern to my vet he told us that Revolution is effective for fleas, but he was hearing many reports of it not working for ticks. It was then we switched to Nexguard due to the high risk of encountering Lyme positive ticks in that area. I also brush the pups out with a flea comb after hikes as well. 

Just an FYI from my experience with Revolution. Luckily Aspen continues to be Lyme negative.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought Revolution was only good on the American dog tick. It does nothing against the deer ticks.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well thanks for the info, I am going to look into it.
The ticks here are not too bad at all, I have yet to find one on him and my neighbor found only one on his dog all last year.
The further south I would go the worse they are.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

texasred said:


> I thought Revolution was only good on the American dog tick. It does nothing against the deer ticks.


TR I would believe that based on my experience. We mostly encounter deer ticks. Up here, at least in Southern Ontario, vets and even medical doctors are very much behind in knowledge of ticks and tick borne disease. It is only in the past few years that attention is starting to be paid. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

We've been disappointed with our Frontline treatments from the vet. We still check daily and pull a couple ticks from our dog weekly. We live in lower MN. I don't know if it has something to do with that or not. We are going to try nexgaurd as soon as we have used up our Frontline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

